# tall rock



## txfb (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anybody been out to Tall Rock or the VA Fogg recently. If so, did you do very well. Thinking about trying one of the two next week if the weather will cooperate.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

was out at tall rock a few weeks ago with txloanhunter, and not much to speak of, i was thinking about running out monday or tuesday and wondered the same thing.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

on our way out saturday there were 7 boats sitting in the tall rock area. while limping back in on sunday we did pick up a nice wahoo, dorado and a kingfish in a pass over the area....rick


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

There was also a BIG shrimper working that area. When we passed behind him we picked up that nice dorado.

Just southeast of there, I spotted a nice sailfish playing with something on top.


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Gentlemen,

What Tall Rock are you speaking of? Where is this at? The reason I am asking is there is a Tall Rock off of Port Mansfield.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

tall rock about 30 miles offshore from freeport is the tall rock that i was refering to and also the one ragman refered to.....rick


----------



## txfb (Aug 3, 2007)

The tall rock off of Freeport is the one I was talking about also.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

If your gonna do the fogg you need to do it on a wed. or thur. it has a tendancy to get shot up by the spear fisherman over the course of a weekend.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Friday 10/12!*

Woo-hoo! The weather gods have blessed us and we'll be out in the area tomorrow....floridaze on 16/68, gradywhite w/a.

Leaving from Bridge Harbor around 8am. Hope to see you out on the hunting grounds.

Anthony


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

ive tried bottom fishing there the last few times ive been offshore and its been pretty dead....full of triggers!


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

triggers the other white meat:biggrin:


Capt'nDanG said:


> ive tried bottom fishing there the last few times ive been offshore and its been pretty dead....full of triggers!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

I honestely had no idea how good triggers were until i went with txloanhunter recentley and we kept a few, and man they were awesome!!! and i watched the proper way to clean them and is actually pretty easy, i have no problem keeping a couple of triggers for meat!!!


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Triggers = Fish Sandwich


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Covered up in triggers is right! Top to bottom...anyways, we went and it was a little rough...made a few drifts at tall rock caught a couple nice vermillion snapper, lots of triggers, saw 2 sea turtles then we ran over to rig 393 and knocked out our 4 man limit of snapper, water was kind of murky at the rig, nice at tall rock. We had a large bottom something spool my friends tld at tall rock, that was exciting. Other than that the weather was beautiful...a bit windy, stiff east wind, but nice above the water.

Bye,
Anthony


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Timing your trips right after a streak of bad weather will help. Those spots and 
German Charlie just get hit more often because they have a fomous name. Rik


----------



## mhicon (Jun 5, 2018)

*need direction*

All:

I had the coordinates in my electronics to Tall Rock and German Charlies, and lost them when my boat flooded during Hurricane Harvey. Would someone be willing to show me or tell me where to find them? I would like to go fishing this Fri and need them. I'm a beggar here!!


----------



## NeverTighter (Aug 13, 2015)

German Charlies
Lat: 28.382 N Lon: 95.204 W

Tall Rock
Lat: 28.502 N Lon: 95.124 W


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Us *OLD* Salts dont call it what yall refer to out of Freeport on the 32's as *"Tall Rock"* 
First time I EVER heard it called Tall Rock was in Looking at a Hilton Book yrs ago...
There use to be a Rig there that was a pretty good place to stop that they took out back in the 90's. We would go there on day trips sometime when deckhanding when the water was to rough to go farther. Theres a Small sanded over reminent of the well head that is still there near by. I think some call it 32 Obstruction its ... there was another also.

I grew up knowing yalls tall rock as *THE STEEPLE ROCK.*...
I bet ya there is 1000# of Capt Elliot's Party Boats 20oz Weights still buried in the sand or laying in the cracks around that Rock 

heres a few photos of the layout... its a pretty large area actually... and not just a hand full of spots.

Its a area that spans about 1.5 miles from the top of the page to the bottom.. That runs from NNE to SSW at about 161 degrees out of Surfside.
Most of the time, a Rocky Ridge area is named by the Fathom Depth, such as the 27's, the 29's, the 30's, 130 fh Rock etc... which multiplied by 6 will give you the approximate water depth in feet. et 27's = 162ish feet..

But the 32's are named by the miles out of the Surfside Jettys not the fathoms... Some old salts still call it by its fathom name.









Ive high lighted about a 1.5 mile square of spots 








Theres ALOT more spots out there than just the 4 or 5 that everyone has from a popular "numbers book or two" that are available or that are uploaded by installers.... 
Suggestions told me ALONG time ago, 
1. always run with your Bottom Machine on---ALWAYS... you find ALOT of out in the middle of no where spots that way...

2. look around and mark prospective spots as you run over them. Prospectors dont find Gold in all one spot, they have to go "Prospecting" you need to learn to do the same and find some of your own... Its fun find'n'm too. Remember, spots are not for ever. if wrecks, they rust and cover over, if rocks or hardspots, they sand over. big storms come thru and sand over spots, move spots and sometimes even UNCOVER and REEXPOSE old spots... I put a code picture over the top of ones I know that use to be there, that I cant find.. I'll still check'm especially after storms if in the area... I know alot of yall do exactly the same thing..

3. Always remember, you dont always catch the biggest fish on the biggest spots. Alot of time those small ones are holding a bigggg momma that no one even tries.

4. Reefs, when in our area look'n in reef areas.. Look at the numbers you have and spend alittle time prospecting. I think you'll find that most all run NNE to SSWesterly directions.

I can still remember when I worked for Elliotts party boats, on 12 hour "Straggler" day trips, the capt's on the big boats, some having 40 to 100 fisherman, and this was back in the 7 fish or even filling the sack days... they would go to a area rather than a specific point sometimes. They'd have their bottom machine on, or even some with sonar and they'd back off the throttles and say 
"folks, you might start working your way to your fishing spot on the rail, the deckhands will be coming around helping you get situated with your rods and things, IM GONNA BE LOOKING AROUND FOR A FEW MINUTES TO FIND US A SPOT. " 
and alot of times thats just what they did especially on the 2nd or third spot. They wrote down new numbers EVERY SINGLE DAY. that they collected.

So when you go out to the "TALL ROCK" or "STEEPLE ROCK" area, look around,,, theres LOTS of rock piles around there to choose from... 
you dont HAVE to be in a boat to boat, side by side parking lot and jockey'n for drift position on a smooth water day with the bass boats, flatbottoms and Pontoon boats... :headknock find and anchor on your own spot ya found.

Man, I (and im sure some of you also) have seen some serious discussions between boat captains out thar... even with wifes and kids on board :hairout:


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Two people 2 drops ea, 2 fish each last trip to tall rock. all keepers


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

Was there Monday.. 4 of us limited in about 30 minutes. All in 22 to 25 range.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Hog, great post. I too fished the Steeple Rock back on the 70-80’s. Always kept the bottom machine on looking for the next “hot” spot. Bet you even remember the “Bubbling Hole” down South. Was hard to find with loran c, but when you did it was game on. I fished a lot with old salts Gerald Needham and Don Dunn. Oh the snapper we used to catch....


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Lots of great info Mr. Hog
All great advise
One of these days we gonna go Fishin together


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Haynie21T said:


> Hog, great post. I too fished the Steeple Rock back on the 70-80â€™s. Always kept the bottom machine on looking for the next â€œhotâ€ spot. Bet you even remember the â€œBubbling Holeâ€ down South. Was hard to find with loran c, but when you did it was game on. I fished a lot with old salts Gerald Needham and Don Dunn. Oh the snapper we used to catch....


Don Dunn, that's a name I haven't heard in a long time. A very nice man. I had a boat at Bridge Harbor for awhile right across and a few slips down from his Bertram. Talked to him often.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Haynie21T said:


> Hog, great post. I too fished the Steeple Rock back on the 70-80â€™s. Always kept the bottom machine on looking for the next â€œhotâ€ spot. Bet you even remember the â€œBubbling Holeâ€ down South. Was hard to find with loran c, but when you did it was game on. I fished a lot with old salts Gerald Needham and Don Dunn. Oh the snapper we used to catch....


That and Butches well head, Capt T, the RIG ITSELF 504, LE Wire, A1A RIG, yep, them were all good Spots down south in them days...


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Lots of original members on this post.


----------

